# Tom Cruise as Lance Armstrong?



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

I was listening to the Eurosport Feed and they mentioned that there is a possibility of a Lance Armstrong movie and that they heard Tom Cruise was a possible lead. I am sure it is just speculation but Tom Cruise? give me a break. He is too old for one thing. He is all wrong for the part. 

A Lance movie would be great. Anyone who has read his books would agree it is a story that should be told. But I think you need a younger actor who is in decent physical shape without being too buff. James Franco who played Harry Osbourne in Spiderman comes to mind. 

Of course the only choice for Bob Roll would be Johnny Knoxville.

I am sure others have better suggestions than that. Who would you cast?


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*I think Tom will be unavailable as he*

will be on the mothership when they plan on shooting the film.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

Cevan said:


> will be on the mothership when they plan on shooting the film.


How dare you talk of Tom Cruise like that. 

You know L. Ron Hubbard died for your sins.


----------



## RuffusCorncobb (Feb 19, 2004)

Paul Rueubens to play The Chicken.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Lance has met with Matt Damon regarding the film role so I think he's the front runner. Plus he can do the game face better than Cruise.


----------



## pedlfoot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Hmmmm...*



Fixed said:


> Make me puke. Can't stand Tom Cruise. Can't act, and as arrogant as it gets.


...think he'd be a lawyer then.


----------



## Caseysdad (Nov 1, 2002)

*A better choice for playing Lance*

I've long thought that an actor by the name of Jamie Bamber would be much better suited to playing Lance in a movie than the likes of Matt Damon or Tom what's-his-name. He currently plays Lee "Apollo" Adama on the SciFi Channel's re-make of Battlestar Galactica and I remember thinking, "Gee, this guy kinda looks like Lance" the first time I saw the show. There's a decent resemblance, plus he can pull off the whole "intense, focused, competitive" vibe pretty well.

Just my $.02 worth - you be the judge.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*I just threw up a little*

Make me puke. Can't stand Tom Cruise. Can't act, and as arrogant as it gets.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Why doesn't Lance play himself? Like Howard Stern did in Private Parts. Howard did a pretty good job there, so it's not like it hasn't been tried before.


----------



## otis24 (Sep 9, 2004)

Tom Cruise as Lance Armstrong. I feel insulted for some reason.


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

RuffusCorncobb said:


> Paul Rueubens to play The Chicken.


Huh, huh,


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*It would be an insult*



otis24 said:


> Tom Cruise as Lance Armstrong. I feel insulted for some reason.


It would NOT be very believable. I am a Lance fan but come on...DO we need a movie about his story? NO!


----------



## Caseysdad (Nov 1, 2002)

*Sorry, trying again*

Kinda new to the whole image posting thing. Here's a link instead.

https://www.imdb.com/gallery/ss/040...g?path=pgallery&path_key=Bamber, Jamie&seq=24

(Hint: He's the only guy in the picture.)


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

Hollywood needs to tap into new talent. The current batch of actors are such freaks and oddballs in real life, that it makes it difficult to see past their odditys and imagine them as the characters they are trying to portray.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

*The part of Greg Lemond would be ...*

Seth Meyers of SNL fame. He's a dead ringer for LeMond.


----------



## nwilkes (Jun 21, 2004)

*so hilarious...*



GearDaddy said:


> Seth Meyers of SNL fame. He's a dead ringer for LeMond.


seperated at birth...now if only lemond was funny


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*People...*



CARBON110 said:


> Hugh Jackman could do it. Matt Damon can't act for sh!t and has less skill than Tom Cruise for sure. Cruise has had better performances than Damon kids dont lie to yourself. But he isnt the best pick. Damons like 5'5 tall, are the rest of the peloton going to be played by midgets?


Back to topic please. Let's talk about racing some more instead of who is going to play Armstrong in the movie of his life. This topic sucks, and is stupid. There is a good race going on over in France in case you were all wondering. This is the kind of stupid thing I've railed against in the past. The Tour ain't over yet.


----------



## grnilo (Feb 5, 2005)

magnolialover said:


> Back to topic please. Let's talk about racing some more instead of who is going to play Armstrong in the movie of his life. This topic sucks, and is stupid. There is a good race going on over in France in case you were all wondering. This is the kind of stupid thing I've railed against in the past. The Tour ain't over yet.


Hey genius! If the topic bothers you, why did you click on the thread that says "Tom Cruise as Lance Armstrong" and read nearly every post. There is no logic in your complaint.


----------



## ExtraSlow (Jul 7, 2004)

*There's only one choice...*

For me there would only be one choice...Robert Patrick, who played the T-1000 in Terminator 2.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Didn't read them all...*



grnilo said:


> Hey genius! If the topic bothers you, why did you click on the thread that says "Tom Cruise as Lance Armstrong" and read nearly every post. There is no logic in your complaint.


Didn't read them all, just the last one and responded about the topic of the post in general, not in exact retort to Carbon110's post. There is a logic in my complaint in that this is a procycling forum not a hollywood casting forum. Talk about racing. Stay on topic.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*I'm trying!*



Bryan said:


> Hollywood needs to tap into new talent.


I'm giving it all that I got, but they all seem to be women. So no luck helping out with Lance for now...


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*nah*

Hugh Jackman could do it. Matt Damon can't act for sh!t and has less skill than Tom Cruise for sure. Cruise has had better performances than Damon kids dont lie to yourself. But he isnt the best pick. Damons like 5'5 tall, are the rest of the peloton going to be played by midgets?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

magnolialover said:


> Back to topic please. Let's talk about racing some more instead of who is going to play Armstrong in the movie of his life. This topic sucks, and is stupid. There is a good race going on over in France in case you were all wondering. This is the kind of stupid thing I've railed against in the past. The Tour ain't over yet.


Well, the four jerseys are pretty much wrapped up, barring crashes. The only think up for grabs will be if Ullrich can move up to 2nd or third on Saturday. Tomorrow should be a yawner though. 10-15 Domestiques all at least a half hour down in a break that will gain about 15 minutes and take the stage and a peleton that should finish intact with the exception of a few straglers.

We have had plenty of discussions ranging from the Trek Contest, Commercials, All Fishwigs lack if insigh, Kirsten Guns hair color & new fun bags among others. The Lance movie subject was brought up in the coverage. If you hate the topic so much, just ignore it!!!


----------



## nagedzi (Oct 22, 2004)

*Beloki*



Drone 5200 said:


> Huh, huh,


I think Pee Wee would be better in the role of Joseba Beloki. Imagine Paul Reubens in the big crash scene:


----------



## burpee (Jul 7, 2004)

*Johnny Depp*

123456


----------



## nwilkes (Jun 21, 2004)

CARBON110 said:


> Damons like 5'5 tall, are the rest of the peloton going to be played by midgets?


Not hard to find tiny actors, but it does make casting Hincapie and Magnus much easier.
Here are my picks for the cast:

George Hincapie = Jeff Goldblum / Vince Vaughn
Jan Ullrich = Jamie Fox (hey, the guy can act)
Floyd Landis = Kid Rock (obviously)
Popo = that serbian actor from ER that my wife likes too much...
Tyler Hamilton = Tyler Hamilton (he has some free time)
Phil Ligget = Sir Ian Mckellen

that is all i got....


----------



## Pistard (Feb 28, 2005)

Fixed said:


> Make me puke. Can't stand Tom Cruise. Can't act, and as arrogant as it gets.


So you're saying he'd be perfect then?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*THis topic is to far off.*



magnolialover said:


> Back to topic please. Let's talk about racing some more instead of who is going to play Armstrong in the movie of his life. This topic sucks, and is stupid. There is a good race going on over in France in case you were all wondering. This is the kind of stupid thing I've railed against in the past. The Tour ain't over yet.


again we agree.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> Didn't read them all, just the last one and responded about the topic of the post in general, not in exact retort to Carbon110's post. There is a logic in my complaint in that this is a procycling forum not a hollywood casting forum. Talk about racing. Stay on topic.


The moderators asked that any and all topics regarding procycling and pro cyclist be kept to this forum during the race. So the OP is following the rules. Besides, the race has become a bore! Armstrong has completely dominated the Peleton. One or two eventful mountain stages, a few hot sprint finishes and not much else. All we are watching now is non-contenders fighting for the scraps that Armstrong is passing out.


----------



## Coot72 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Leonardo Dicaprio*

Come on! Who better to play the control freak, Mr. Millimeter, gram-scale toting, slightly neurotic, prickly Lance personality off the bike? Plus he doesn't need to lose 25 pounds.

Of course, the film will probably amount to hero worship rather than a true depiction of what it takes to be champion. Champions pay a big price for their success usually.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm sure that Cannondale would be glad to supply the bikes.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

And.......you could get Sheryl Crow to play Lance's ex-wife and get Kristin to play Sheryl


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Not about pro cycling...*



Bryan said:


> The moderators asked that any and all topics regarding procycling and pro cyclist be kept to this forum during the race. So the OP is following the rules. Besides, the race has become a bore! Armstrong has completely dominated the Peleton. One or two eventful mountain stages, a few hot sprint finishes and not much else. All we are watching now is non-contenders fighting for the scraps that Armstrong is passing out.


This posting is not about pro cycling. It is about who is going to play a pro cyclist in a movie that may or may not be made at all. The moderators asked that you not post spoilers in the General forum. This is so general, I can't even stand it.

Armstrong, if you had been paying attention to the race this year, has not dominated the peloton as he and his team has in year's past. There is a race going on. The stages now are getting pretty boring, but that's because the organizers choose to make it that way. There is still racing going on. 

I'm not even sure why i keep responding. Can't help my little fingers from moving I guess.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Eureka*



MikeBiker said:


> I'm sure that Cannondale would be glad to supply the bikes.



Now I have something to compare to.....Tom Cruise playing LA is like Huffy Bikes playing the role of Trek Bikes.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

*Dagger*



dagger said:


> Now I have something to compare to.....Tom Cruise playing LA is like Huffy Bikes playing the role of Trek Bikes.


 You mention Huffy and it's your 666th post! It seems that Huffy really is the sign of the forthcoming apocalyse!

Dagger
It's in the game! 
Join Date: Jul 2004
Age: 41
Posts: 666


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I was listening to the Eurosport Feed and they mentioned that there is a possibility of a Lance Armstrong movie and that they heard Tom Cruise was a possible lead. I am sure it is just speculation but Tom Cruise? give me a break. He is too old for one thing. He is all wrong for the part.
> 
> A Lance movie would be great. Anyone who has read his books would agree it is a story that should be told. But I think you need a younger actor who is in decent physical shape without being too buff. James Franco who played Harry Osbourne in Spiderman comes to mind.
> 
> ...


Tom Cruis isn't worthy of that.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Come on... perfect actor.. Samuel L. Jackson. As he rides up Alp D'Huez, he looks over to Jan, grits his teeth and yells "say what again, I dare you!"


----------



## bikejr (Jul 30, 2004)

*Ya*



RuffusCorncobb said:


> Paul Rueubens to play The Chicken.


 Definitely...


----------



## Gargamel (Feb 3, 2004)

*here ya go*

Corin Nemec as Armstrong. He was on "Parker Lewis Can't Lose". He's probably early thirties by this time.

Phil, Bob & Paul could play themselves obviously.

Tobey Maguire as Tyler, maybe. Billy Crudup as George Hincapie.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> This posting is not about pro cycling. It is about who is going to play a pro cyclist in a movie that may or may not be made at all. The moderators asked that you not post spoilers in the General forum. This is so general, I can't even stand it.
> 
> Armstrong, if you had been paying attention to the race this year, has not dominated the peloton as he and his team has in year's past. There is a race going on. The stages now are getting pretty boring, but that's because the organizers choose to make it that way. There is still racing going on.
> 
> I'm not even sure why i keep responding. Can't help my little fingers from moving I guess.


It's right there is black and white darling.

***TdF spoiler posts have not and will not be tolerated on this forum. they will either be moved or simply deleted.

DO NOT POST TdF-RELATED OR TdF SPOILER POSTS IN GENERAL.

post all "Lance", "pro-cycling", and SPOILER threads in the Pro Cycling forum.

what is a spoiler? a thread that discusses stage/race outcome or results.

regardless, ALL TdF or PRO CYCLING-RELATED material should be posted in the PRO CYCLING FORUM. *this includes the myriad threads here in the last two weeks related to "Lance clothing line", "OLN TdF Schedule", and "what Lance ate for breakfast". all of it should be posted in the PRO CYCLING forum, please*.

thanks in advance.***


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Knight Dude as Armstrong*

I think Heath Ledger would be perfect to play Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 28, 2004)

*Somebody wholesome & clean cut*

Like Woody 

Here's Woody giving Jan the Look.


----------



## nwilkes (Jun 21, 2004)

Gargamel said:


> Corin Nemec as Armstrong. He was on "Parker Lewis Can't Lose". He's probably early thirties by this time.
> 
> Phil, Bob & Paul could play themselves obviously.
> 
> Tobey Maguire as Tyler, maybe. Billy Crudup as George Hincapie.


way off on maguire as hamilton, but crudup as hincapie is money.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Dave as Lance*

I'm Lance Armstrong, B1TCH!!!








No need to go on a diet for the role.


----------



## gotmilk? (Nov 28, 2004)

*Billybob Thornton*

as Bob Roll


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*Brilliant!!!*



gotmilk? said:


> as Bob Roll



That's great. How about Angelina Jolie as a podium girl?


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Gargamel said:


> Corin Nemec as Armstrong. He was on "Parker Lewis Can't Lose". He's probably early thirties by this time.
> 
> Phil, Bob & Paul could play themselves obviously.
> 
> Tobey Maguire as Tyler, maybe. Billy Crudup as George Hincapie.


Kubiak could play Bob Roll.

Haven;t you guys thought of JON BON JOVI


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Nah, he would make a great Vino though!


----------



## liftit36 (Jul 22, 2005)

Christian Bale...take a look at "The Machinist" and "Batman Begins"...hardly looks like the same man...he could probably dial in his physic better than anyone else to fit the part...good actor too.


----------

